# Vicky!



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello!
I decided to make a topic for vicky and add pictures of her here

she just turned 4 months 4 days ago and she has changed alot from the girl we had 2 months ago!

here she is at 7 weeks 
















and here she is at 4 months!
















and those are some random pics for her that are so, epic xD


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

So cute! Love the long ear floofies.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful girl.Man they grow up fast. Love the ear floofies too!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

She is really cute


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's adorable :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is that rigatoni noodles as her food ?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , meant 110% to be helpful ONLY ----

noodles are not good food for dogs .
can you give the dog a lamb shank, a goat head , goat or lamb meat , heart , chicken -- the best kibble you can find.

the water bowl is an old ash tray ? That might have all sorts of chemicals that leach out into the water .

Get yourself a stainless steel bowl . 

You can't feed the dog short of primary needs and then get energy by giving molasses .


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! I never noticed she grew up until I saw that old picture that was her first day home check her big mouth now and her small tiny mouth before so CUTE!


carmspack said:


> is that rigatoni noodles as her food ?


No no , just boiled pasta with a small amount if dry food I only feed her boiled food no raws or out food the vet said boiled pastas are good for dogs and I have been feeding her that since she was at that age till now lol
EDIT: Also that small water bowl is an ash tray but not old we bought it the day we got her because we forgot to get a bowl from the breeder but the water bowl now is as same as the food bowl but smaller


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Pasta, Rigatoni, Whole Wheat - Ingredients Descriptions and Photos: An All Creatures American International Vegetarian Vegan Recipe - cruelty free, gourmet, recipes, lifestyle, food, appetizer, appetizers, beverage, beverages, bread, breads, roll, ro

rigatoni is noodles.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

My girl is roughly the same age; they grow so fast!


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

On our way to the surgery and we met our 5y/o friend Max, vicky loves him so much idk why lol 









here she is, she has been laying down for 3 hours now hope she feels better soon, she keeps limping but the doc says thats normal for any creature as she just had a surgery in her leg


----------

